# SJ2025 en parlantes Genius



## pdgarrone87 (Ago 10, 2007)

Estoy tratando de reparar un equipo 2.1 Genius en el que no funciona el subwoofer. Aparentemente el problema estaría en el integrado SJ2025, pero no lo puedo conseguir. Alguien sabe si hay algun equivalente o algo que pueda hacer? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 10, 2007)

Nesecito comprobar si solo es el conocido TEA2025, así que mandanos una captura del integrado, OK (Foto o descripción)


----------------
  zopilote


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 11, 2007)

no creo que sea el tea2025 ya que es de muy poca potencia para que sea de un subwoofer


----------



## zopilote (Ago 11, 2007)

Esos llamados woofer usan parlantes de 8W,10W a 15W,  solo usan IC baratos para moverlos, ya sea un TEA2025 , TDA2030 y en mejor de los casos un TDA7385.


----------



## pdgarrone87 (Ago 25, 2007)

Disculpen que estuve desaparecido un tiempo, estaba atareado. Estuve viendo la hoja de datos del TEA2025 y coincide fisicamente con el sj2025 en cuestión, incluso las 4 patas centrales estan conectadas a masa, pero todavia no pude relevar el circuito para saber si está conectado de la misma manera.
Zopilote, tenes razon con lo del woofer, es un parlante muy chico que lo manejas con nada, todo sea por hacerlos mas baratos, por eso usa este integrado supongo. Al parecer, esta calculado muy justo y cualquier exceso puede resultar en que se queme el integrado como en este caso.
Alguien sabe si este integrado (TEA2025) se consigue facilmente en argentina, especialmente en cordoba?
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## pdgarrone87 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bueno amigos, recién termino de arreglar este circuito, efectivamente el SJ2025 es la version super-barata  (y berreta) del TEA2025. Lo reemplace por éste, que lo saque de una placa de un estereo que tenia por ahi y anda de 10!. Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## zopilote (Oct 9, 2007)

Luego te paso la factura.


----------



## ejb (Mar 12, 2008)

Gracias amigos por estos datos, tengo el mismo equipo genius, le cambie el CI y volvio a funcionar el subwoofer, pero todavía tengo uno de los chicos que sigue sin funcionar, se maneja desde el mismo CI o desde el otro? gracias por su ayuda, soy un amater en electronica disculpen si no entienden algo.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 30, 2008)

Los satelites se manejan con el IC TDA2822 , si no me me falla la memoria.


----------



## nem_sys (Ene 21, 2010)

Bueno supongo que tengo el mismo genius que pdgarrone87 un 2.1 que me salio unos 23 0 24 dolares, la cosa es que no se si se me quemo exactamente la misma pieza, por que lo que pasa es el subwoofer anda pero no los chicos, ahora cuando conecto los chicos por separado andan. Miro la placa y no veo nada quemado, lo unico que me parece raro es que hay un condensador que tiene el plastico que lo recubre un poco derretido y o otro que tambien parece sospechoso, el segundo es un condensador peuqño que solo dice 102 supongo seran 102 uF.

Ahora como se si el condensador de 102 uF esta quemado? nunca vi uno quemado

si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## Riveay (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola,

Pues si todavia andan por ahi tengo el mismo problema de de nem_sys, el woofer anda pero los satelites no y ya cambie el TDA2007A que es el que dijeron que manejaba los satelistes pero sigue igual, ahora, observando la pista vi que los satelites se conectan al 2025.

Cambiaré este integrado, espero que alguien pueda seguir el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## zebax (Oct 15, 2010)

hola tengo el mismo problema el integrado sj2025 quemado, el TEA2025 me puede servir como reemplazo?


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 15, 2010)

zebax dijo:


> hola tengo el mismo problema el integrado sj2025 quemado, el TEA2025 me puede servir como reemplazo?



Si amigo, el reemplazo es el TEA2025 y el KA2206. se consiguen hasta en la farmacia esos I.C ja


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 13, 2010)

me doy cuenta que todos tienen el mismo problema con ese 2.1 genius, ahoramismo reparo uno que no anda el sub. y reemplazare el mismo sj2025 jaja.

gracias a este hilo encontre sin mas problema la respuesta a el reemplazo de ese CI.
saludos.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 10, 2014)

Yo tengo el mismo problema, pero en mi apli son dos SJ2025 supuestamente uno mueve el woffer y el otro los satelites, no funciona para nada este amplificador, tiene muy negro al rededor de ambos de los integrados cambiandolos se resolvera ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema, pero en mi apli son dos SJ2025 supuestamente uno mueve el woffer y el otro los satelites, no funciona para nada este amplificador, tiene muy negro al rededor de ambos de los integrados cambiandolos se resolvera ?










​
¿ Realmente te parece que en base a los datos que estas aportando se puede dar una contestación seria ?


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 12, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NwVV2iv4r3M/TFIMNM0dtWI/AAAAAAAAAxU/ueqQ3CMpdXg/s1600/bola-cristal.jpg
> ​
> ¿ Realmente te parece que en base a los datos que estas aportando se puede dar una contestación seria ?



pensandolo bien no, pero bueno los tuve que cambiar para poder dar mas informacion ya que no podia aportar mas que eso. 


Ya cambiados ambos integrados, siguen sin responder los parlantes, habia una pista cortada y al unirla se escucho un solo parlante medio muy bajo en volumen y saturado. 
El transformador entrega el voltaje correcto. La señal llega de forma correcta ya que cambie los cables que estaban medio cortados.
Los cables que van desde los parlantes hacia el amplificador los medi con el tester en continuidad y todo bien. Tambien medi la continuidad entre las soldaduras y las pistas que tuve que desoldar y volver a soldar el integrado nuevo y respondio todo bien, no dudo de los capacitores ni resistencias ya que todos parecen estar bien a simple vista. Los disipadores estan puestos con grasa siliconada.
Medi varios voltajes pero sin una referencia de cuanto debia medir


----------



## zopilote (Ene 13, 2014)

En tu caso es mucho mas que cambiar de integrado, hay que revisar todos los condensadores alrededor de los ellos, primeramente los de desacoplo, luego los demas.
Si no tienes capacimetro o esr , cambialos todos. Pareciera que tu integrado no tuviera disipador por la mancha de calor que mencionas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2014)

Además , algunas veces la plaqueta carbonizada se hace conductora , hay que rasparla y reconstruir los caminos con alambrecitos


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 13, 2014)

Zopilote: revise los capacitores por arriba o debajo para ver si no se habian quemado y estaban todos en buen estado, dudo de las resistencias pero voy a medirlas con un tester, sino voy a cambiar todos los capacitores.
Dosmetros: no estaba carbonizada la placa, simplemente con una mancha negra sobre la placa abajo del integrado no del lado de las pistas, y estas se ven en bien estado y cuando las mido tambien lo estan


----------



## djwash (Ene 14, 2014)

Tenes que seguir la señal de audio y ver donde se pierde.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 14, 2014)

Con un auricular conectado a masa e or siguiendo el recorrido del sonido puede funcionar ?


----------



## djwash (Ene 15, 2014)

tinchoball dijo:


> Con un auricular conectado a masa e or siguiendo el recorrido del sonido puede funcionar ?



Si, pero si conectas en algun pin con voltaje te va a doler jaja... Te recomiendo usar un parlante chico y con la señal de entrada a un nivel alto.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 15, 2014)

Bueno, hoy pruebo, pero no tendria porque haber voltaje si sigo la linea de audio o no?
Otra duda es que cuando se conecta a energia los parlantes hacen un ruido como una descarga electrica.


----------



## tinchoball (Mar 6, 2014)

zopilote dijo:


> En tu caso es mucho mas que cambiar de integrado, hay que revisar todos los condensadores alrededor de los ellos, primeramente los de desacoplo, luego los demas.
> Si no tienes capacimetro o esr , cambialos todos. Pareciera que tu integrado no tuviera disipador por la mancha de calor que mencionas.



Muchas gracias ! cambie los capacitores y funcionan perfecto


----------



## zopilote (Mar 6, 2014)

Que bueno que resolviste el problema, si uno se habitua leer su data del integrado, puede deducir facilmente si nesecita cambiarlo o no, con solo medir los voltajes que figuran en el datasheet.


----------



## transfojuan (Nov 7, 2015)

hola gente, me presento soy Juan y estoy intentando arreglar también un parlante Genius, cuando me fije en el circuito y medi algunos capacitores con el tester empezo a hacer ruido el parlante, en ocaciones me dio un valor muy bajo en uno de los capacitores, cuando lo retire de la placa y lo volvi a medir me dio bien el valor, luego me fije y volvi a medir los capacitores en con junto con el circuito tda2007a y el parlante comenzo a hacer mar ruido que antes. lo retire al tda2007a de la placa pero no se como comprobar si esta haciendo corto, o si esta fallado. Solo se me ocurre ir a comprar uno nuevo y intentar. bueno les consulto que opciones tengo de verificar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2015)

Si , comprá uno nuevo y probá.

Saludos !


----------



## transfojuan (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola, probé comprando uno nuevo y nada. Sigue con lo mismo.. Sin dar sonido. Alguno me podrá ayudar? Que sería lo más común en este tipo.de parlantes? .


----------



## transfojuan (Nov 13, 2015)

transfojuan dijo:


> Hola, probé comprando uno nuevo y nada. Sigue con lo mismo.. Sin dar sonido. Alguno me podrá ayudar? Que sería lo más común en este tipo.de parlantes? .



Listo gente me había olvidado de medir continuidad en los cables. Solde el que estaba fallando y ya funciona a la perfección.


----------

